# A WOWZER from Dan Ford (v pic heavy)



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings Slingas,

You might be asking yourself, "What is a Wowzer?"

You may be quick to think.... surely this is a Wowzer.









Nope. Not a Wowzer 

By the end of this post. You'll know what a Wowzer is.

If you can honestly say you don't know what a Wowzer is after viewing this post, kindly let me know.... and

I'll BAN you! :king:

(just kidding about the banishment for the few weird serious people out there)

Many moons ago, Dan Ford and myself became friends over the beloved BB shooter.

He had made a few and was quickly making a name for himself as a skilled craftsman with an eye for originality and detail. In July, I propositioned him for a BB shooter trade. Dan was quick to reply and it was set up with no stress or particular details. Loosely stated the trade was for a BB shooter and a coupe raw forks. I knew he could get Yew and had been dying to get my hands on some. :naughty:

Dan Ford posted this beauty (The Cherry Hybrid BB shooter) #Here back in August2013. I liked it so much it got my nomination for SSOTM. Dan had stated in that post that he would be sending it to me! I was ecstatic!

I thought I knew what I was getting in this trade. Cherry Hybrid and a couple raw yew forks.

I was wrong.

What arrived to my address the other day..... was a Wowzer.

Would you just look at that!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown: What the heck was HE THINKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I promptly messaged him plenty of obscenities.









His little BB shooters were individually wrapped in tissue paper and placed inside small cotton drawstring pouches. A tiny little silver dragonfly is sewn to the bottom corner of the bag. I love the packaging Dan.

These pouches were quickly commandeered by my lady. I think they have makeup stuff in em now thanks 

The breakdown of contents. (I banded them up)

The Cherry Hybrid









Buckeye Stinger in Spalted Midland Hawthorne with African Ebony Eye















Fat Bottomed English Oak Ergo









Freehand Carved Tack Hammer in Rhododendron with pinned Maple tips.









Gnarly English Oak









Dan's First Boardcut in salvaged Curly Maple and Ebony Splitframe BB shooter

with salvaged wood finger swell.

Side A









Side B









Raw Yew forks and a half finished English Oak from an old tree Dan used to play in and make slingshots from as a child. (i'm a sucker for sentiment)









A treasure of mine. My Pappy's old wooden Mason duck decoy. To honor Dan and his hard work, I have taken a photograph of his slingshots with the duck.









To say this package was anything less that a Wowzer, would be an understatement. Dan Ford, you have surprised me to no end! For the few folks out there waiting on a slingshot from me, the wait just got a little longer, I'll be working for the rest of the year to even out this trade! lol j/k

The finish on all of these slingshots is perfect. No scratches. Each one sanded to that buttery silkiness. :bowdown:

Since receiving them, I have shot with all of them.

I love these little BB shooters so much Dan, thank you. You crazy mofo. :wave:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy Sh1t Toon!

That is a serious package...double the size of your collection with one delievery 

But! Do you even deserve that?

You do man....you do!

I wish you tons of fun trying those masterpieces!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, what a package, Xmas came early. congrats to both of you.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just loving them ....... Top Man DAN


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ha ha ha surprise surprise what a cool trade !

i love this part of the forum !

chears


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

but - wheres the pics of the bags with the makeup in them ?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! What a trade. Well it couldn't happen to a nicer guy from a nicer guy. Can't wait to see the second half of this wowzer when it goes Dans way. Well done Dan. Sick parcel!

Be well,
SF


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

For Imp, should've known he'd be the one to want to see the makeup bag... :wub:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wowser who's that scary looking guy at the top ?!? :rofl:

I'm stoked that you like them mate  and i'm really pleased Mrs Toon managed to score out of out trade too although i am a little worried about where my babies are gonna sleep now they haven't got their sleeping bags any more !?! 

Seriously though this is what its all about TRADES RULE !!!!!!!!

Nice pics btw and i'm honoured to have had my work exhibited alongside Pappys duck 

Thanks to everyone else for the kind comments


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

simply amazing


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH MY!!!!!!

You were ASSAULTED in your fortress by a plague of slingshots!!!!!! And BEAUTIFUL ones!!!!

This is the meaning of ALTRUISM!!!

In fact, this forum would be way less interesting if it wasn't for trades among its members.

Once again, about those shooters: PERFECTION!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's just awesome!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lol, you have to show the whole package, not just the shooters. i dont know, it looks like your lady made out better than you, hers has a lil dragonfly on the band. good score overall. you been blessed with a great kharma.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

WOW what a suprize to open ...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Package of the Year!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Fantastic haul!!

The swirly crotch grain in the Hawthorn fork is the winner out of that lot.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

We need a "Trade of the Month" Competition lol 

Oh...just as an Idea...can´t take you very long anymore...i want to see a Pic of yours, like this, with Slingshots instead of money obviously 

http://i1.wp.com/venturebeat.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/bathtub-money.jpg?fit=1600%2C1600


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Packagefantastic WOW! Now remind me what a wowzer is? :rofl:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for stopping by to compliment Dan's work and generosity here. He is indeed a Top Bloke as the boys over there say  I could not be happier with this package. It is one of those packages that you open up and immediately close it and say NO! NO! NO! NO HE DIDN'T!!!!!!! lol I have described this feeling before, when the slingshots you receive are so beautiful and awesome that you just have to curse at them and their maker. I think a trade of the month would be cool but in reality would be tough, but I like the spirit of it obviously. Being the trades man that I am, I would think establishing a trades section might be the first order of business.

For those wondering, the Theraband Gold setup is 10inches long. Cut with a slight taper of 1/4in to 5/16in and an E~Shot BB pouch. The Theraband Black set is a 9in long straight cut 1/2in wide with one of my small small kangaroo pouches. The TBB is quite capable of 230 fps with 1/4in steel and the TBG setup can top 300fps easily.


----------

